# DAP Collars



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Anyone tried a >DAP Collar< Do they work?

If you have tried them under what circumstances was this?

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Peedee

We considered one for our previous, very nervous dog. She was scared stiff of strangers, bangs, thunderstorms and a few other things - poor little devil!

At £17.12 (current price) for only four weeks, we asked our vet before shelling out the cash. I was (am) not impressed by dubiously "scientific" statements like, _"Research has proven that a synthetic analogue of the dog appeasing pheromone provides reassurance and comfort to puppies and dogs of all ages."_ :roll:

Our vet said it _*might *_work for a short time, but the dog would almost certainly habituate to it quite quickly and any effectiveness would disappear.

As she said, if there was an effective remedy, there would be no cowering, terrified dogs on bonfire night!

Can't say more than that because we didn't try it. We assumed our vet was correct, but no doubt professional opinions vary.

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Haven't used the collars. We found the spray pretty ineffectual when used in the car. However the diffuser does calm things down _a little_ around bonfire night at home.

Top tip : do not use the diffuser in a confined space such as motorhome. Despite having no bits, we found Rudy went absolutely mental when we did, humping everything in sight (indeed, ahem, he was "worked up" down there...given certain parts of his anatomy had been left at the vets we didn't think he'd have the wherewithall to do so, but evidently that wasn't the case).


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

We have used the spray recently. Our vet recommended it, saying that it either works very well or has no effect. Apparently they use the diffuser in the vet kennels overnight.

We decided to buy it £25, ouch because we were sailing from Plymouth to Santander with her for the first time and didn't know how she would cope in the kennels on the top deck on her own.

Sprayed it into her bedding and left her to it. She seemed to be quite calm, in fact another owner said that when she visited her dog, ours was curled up asleep in her bed.

I don't know if it worked for her but it did make me feel a lot better about abandoning her overnight. Normally Pepper is timid around strangers and other dogs, so maybe it did help.

And she is having a fantastic time here in Portugal with us.

Karen


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I used one on Lily this Nov 5th and it didn't seem to have any effect at all. I was given a CD by the vet to try and condition her to noises but haven't tried it yet

Loddy


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Our dog is very nervous of fireworks and loud noises particularly shooting.
We tried this DAP collar this year and felt that he was calmer although we do live in a low firework area. We are going to leave it on him for the next 4 weeks as we are travelling to Spain shortly and thought it might help on the ferry crossing. 

We have tried a lot of treatments for his fears including a CD called "Scary Sounds" which has gradually louder bangs and shooting on it. In our lounge Barney is blissfully unaware of these noises unlike us who were going bananas!! It was suggested we walked the fields with him playing it - not very practical!!

I don't know whether any of these aids helps keep him calm - we think the best solution is to anticipate as much as possible when there are likely to be fireworks or shooting, Not always possible especially in Spain when they seem to let off fireworks first thing in the morning!!

By the way Barney is a gun dog  

Regards Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I used it when bringing home a new puppy. I wanted to minimise the stress of parting with mother and litter mates.
My puppy travelled from Birmingham to Mid Norfolk in the footwell of my car with not a single murmur.

The diffuser was plugged in near to her crate at home and she settled into sleeping overnight very quickly indeed.

I also used it when taking the same puppy to strange places. On these occasions I used the collar and noticed a distinct difference if I forgot to fit it on her.

Of course it is not a magic cure for all fears and phobias but just one of a range of supportive things to help a dog over a stressful time.


----------

